# exercises for YOU (and maybe your horse)



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi! 

So in short, the winter hasnt been very kind to me, or university lol. 

im looking for some good exercises that you guys might do to kinda layer off the winter fluffies??

My boy is getting kinda chunky as well so maybe something horse related so it could benefit him as well. either ground work or under saddle exercises. My fitness test for my job is coming up in a few months so i should probably get on it considering i let myself get to 170lbs (heaviest i’ve ever been).

open to all recommendations 🙂


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

If you want to both lose weight, go on treks. You on the ground, him on a lead rope. Start off walking, but work up to jogging / trotting. Go over poles -- both of you! Hmm... looking at your avatar and all that snow... guess I'm going to add that this would be weather permitting...


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> If you want to both lose weight, go on treks. You on the ground, him on a lead rope. Start off walking, but work up to jogging / trotting. Go over poles -- both of you! Hmm... looking at your avatar and all that snow... guess I'm going to add that this would be weather permitting...


*fingers crossed* i think we might be done with our winter 😁


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

For you: the gym, if possible. Exercises focusing on legs, abs and upper back. I like planks, squats, leg lifts and pretty much anything that sneaks in exercise without me noticing (hikes, swimming, etc) haha. I prefer weight lifting over cardio. 

For your horse, I agree with ACinATX, but that is difficult to do in the snow. However, as long as there isn't much ice, your could start trail riding or walking around the property. You could also have your horse do some belly lifts:


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

Just had an insane workout at the gym and was able to burn 1,300 calories 😁


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

For you I would say lots of legs and core for ridding I would just look up some on pintrest.


----------

